# Two Fish O'S....15'' Crappie and 9 1/2 Gill



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Great day on the ice yesterday, 3 of us got around 15 or so. The crappie is going on the wall and the other fish we cooked yesterday.... man was it a fun day!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice.... congrats.. where?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Dang ! The crappie is a BRUTE ! Nice catch !


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

Thats a nice crappie ! Fish Ohio i believe


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks guys, it was a private pond around Buckeye lake. My drag was screaming so hard I thought is was a catfish or a bass, when it got to the hole i couldn't believe my eyes! Where can I take it to get it mounted, I live in Columbus.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow congrats!! nice feeeeeeeshhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Just of st rt 22 south side of Zanesville, at White Cottage. He has mounted several fish for myself and friends and family. At $4.50 per inch it is a good deal. A plaque or driftwood will be extra. I prefer neither and just use the sturdy hanger that he uses. 1-740-849-2316


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with multi-species angler. I've had a couple of waterfowl done there and have seen very good fish mounts there also, good artistic mounts!!! Clossman's Taxidermy is their name, and they're right off S.R.22 in White Cottage you can see their very large store from 22.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Without a doubt they are Fish Ohio's... very good catch.... JIM....CL....:S


----------

